# Critiques Please!



## zanok (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi I am new to the forums! I have had these photos for a while and they  have only been critiqued by friends. So now I am looking for input from  people who are much more experienced then myself.


----------



## matthewo (Dec 16, 2011)

1 is nice, i could do without the signs, or a vantage point that the signs are less noticable, maybe a  portrait crop.

2 is somewhat boring and would work well just focusing on one rock from low pointing up towards the sky and lights

3 just has too much going on for me.  i have no idea what to focus on.  i find myself searching but nothing sticks out


----------



## KenC (Dec 16, 2011)

In the first, there is not much happening in the upper half of the frame.  It would be more interesting if you cropped the sky and most of the bridge so it was about the road, the signs and lights and the reflections in the river.  I agree with the previous comments about the last two.


----------



## Dominantly (Dec 16, 2011)

The first is too narrow of an aspect on that bridge in my opinion, and you also have this distractions in the foreground.I'd shoot it from an angle, bringing and try and get some car trails.


----------



## zanok (Dec 20, 2011)

matthewo said:


> 1 is nice, i could do without the signs, or a vantage point that the signs are less noticable, maybe a  portrait crop.
> 
> 2 is somewhat boring and would work well just focusing on one rock from low pointing up towards the sky and lights
> 
> 3 just has too much going on for me.  i have no idea what to focus on.  i find myself searching but nothing sticks out



1. Unfortunately I cant do much about the signs (I don't own photoshop) and there is no vantage point on the other side to get the same effect. If the construction sign was gone I could do a portrait crop that would sit between the two stop signs. But on the other hand I do like the look of the sky and water...

2. My focus wasn't on the rocks it was the reflections on the water (I will work on cropping the rocks out).

3. I will crop it so that the station is the main focus.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 20, 2011)

I too feel in agreement with Matthewo's comments. Yet my best choice is second because that is a creative attempt. If you enhance the contrast, color and adjust brightness, this image would have a better appeal

Regards


----------



## zanok (Dec 21, 2011)

So i made the changes based on the feed back and so here they are.

1. I did a square crop so that the two stop signs are no longer visible but I felt that the road would have been cut off if I was to try removing all of the construction sign so there is still the top corner left behind.





2. This one I gave it a bit more contrast and brighten it up a bit.





This is the original I didn't care for how all of the lights caused a lens flair (over exposed).





3. This one I couldn't find a way to crop it without still getting that "busy" feeling...


----------



## GreatPhotoRace (Dec 21, 2011)

You have great technique; it's the compositions that are keeping them from being great. Keep finding more interesting shots to take. Everyone has the classic "water reflections" and skyline/bridge at night photos. Find something to set yourself apart from other photographers.


----------



## zanok (Dec 21, 2011)

GreatPhotoRace said:


> You have great technique; it's the compositions that are keeping them from being great. Keep finding more interesting shots to take. Everyone has the classic "water reflections" and skyline/bridge at night photos. Find something to set yourself apart from other photographers.



Thanks! But unfortunately I don't have a very good eye for unique shots.


----------



## GreatPhotoRace (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh I'm sure you do! I would suggest studying famous photographers and finding inspiration in their work. Go buy the Photo Book from a local book store and look at every page. Critique all the photos and shoot more!


----------



## Frequency (Dec 21, 2011)

First image is trimmed well; in the second image, there is a noticeable tilt of the opposite shore line, which need be corrected; 
Observe, Analyse and Practice...Your creative eyes will be opened

Regards


----------



## photo guy (Dec 26, 2011)

#1 is great, #2 what were you focusing on (subject)? the water, the rocks the reflection?, #3 is busy but it looks like you were photographing the train station set up. It is a little busy but no too bad


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 26, 2011)




----------

